# Experienced Cook looking for work in Australia!



## martin101 (Feb 15, 2011)

I am a cook with many years experience who is looking for work in Australia. I am 41 years old and of Irish nationality.

I am very familiar with Scandinavian, Italian and British cuisine and I believe I would be an asset to any team. I am a quick learner and strive for perfection and I am able to work independently or in a group.

However, I do require sponsorship as I have been living in Norway for the past fourteen years. Hopefully this is not a problem and someone gives me the chance to work and live in Australia permanently.

Do not hesitate to contact me!

Martin


----------



## foreva (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Martin - My name is Eva and i am replying to your msg - where i am working - they are in urgent need for a cook. I have read your email and i am wondering whether you would be interested. The only thing is that it is a country town in south australia, The motel is called Dukes Motor Inn - Bordertown SA 5268. The managers are really good to work for - down to earth - very friendly. But we need a cook / chef who wants to work - has a passion for food etc and likes living in the country area. Please let me know if you are interested. Looking forward to hearing from you. Cheers Eva


----------



## martin101 (Feb 15, 2011)

foreva said:


> Hello Martin - My name is Eva and i am replying to your msg - where i am working - they are in urgent need for a cook. I have read your email and i am wondering whether you would be interested. The only thing is that it is a country town in south australia, The motel is called Dukes Motor Inn - Bordertown SA 5268. The managers are really good to work for - down to earth - very friendly. But we need a cook / chef who wants to work - has a passion for food etc and likes living in the country area. Please let me know if you are interested. Looking forward to hearing from you. Cheers Eva


Hello Eva, thanks for contacting me.

I am very interested in working for Dukes Motor Inn and I am okay with working in the country side as I come from a small town myself. How urgent do you need somebody because the employers of Dukes Motor Inn will have to do the sponsorship and I am not sure how long that will take. You would have to check on your side and I can check on my side. Also, I am married with one daughter that is 17 years old, and they would be coming with me if you employ me. Can you give me your land line number so I can call you tomorrow? 

Looking forward to your reply!

Kind regards,
Martin


----------



## foreva (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Martin - nice to hear from you. 

Please find the following details of Dukes Motel.

David & Marcia Luke
Dukes Motor Inn 
Bordertown SA 5268
Ph: 08 8752 1177

I will be passing on your information this afternoon and i am sure they will be very happy to hear from you.
KInd Regards Eva


----------



## Dukes (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello Martin
I am here at Dukes and have registered them so you can now access dukes directly regarding the job just incase there are hassles with the phone. Good luck. Cheers Eva


----------



## martin101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Dukes said:


> Hello Martin
> I am here at Dukes and have registered them so you can now access dukes directly regarding the job just incase there are hassles with the phone. Good luck. Cheers Eva


Ok, thank you for your help Eva!

Hi, Dave and Marcia.

My name is Martin and Eva passed on your information to me regarding a vacant position as a cook/chef. I did try to call, but I got no answer so I will try again later. It is free for me to call to Australia, but only land lines as I am using a broadband telephone. Though, sometimes it doesn't work due to bad internet coverage. Hope to speak to you soon!

Kind regards, 
Martin


----------



## martin101 (Feb 15, 2011)

What is the best time to call you?


----------



## martin101 (Feb 15, 2011)

foreva said:


> Hello Martin - nice to hear from you.
> 
> Please find the following details of Dukes Motel.
> 
> ...


Hi Eva,

I contacted David by phone and his private email, but I haven't heard from him since that. I'm just wondering if he has found someone else or has he changed his mind about hiring me?

Kind regards,
Martin


----------



## foreva (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Martin - i am not sure what is happening either - shortly after your email David nearly cut his arm off - got it tangled with the rubbish bins - its pretty bad - lots of stiches etc - so anyways he has been out of commission for awhile. I guess they have been busy and especially with Dave out of the picture for awhile things get hectic. 
I am due into work on Monday so i will let Dave & Marcie know to get in touch with you. Did you by any chance send a resume in - if you havent - then i would send one as soon as you can. Sometimes i feel if you have something infront of you - one seems to act on it. With Dave feeling very sore and with running of the business - i am sure you have been put on the back burner so to speak. Kind Regards Eva


----------



## benaclaszlo (Nov 27, 2011)

I am a Hungarian chef for many years now, who is now seeking work in Australia. I am 46 years old and I came to Brisbane with my family. My English is not perfect, but I'm learning too.
I know the Hungarian cuisine, and I think I know much about European kitchens. This is an advantage to any team. I can learn and strive for perfection, and I am able to work independently or in groups.

I need to find a sponsor to stay in Australia to live and work.

Please help me if you have an idea

Laszlo


----------



## martin101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, can't help you as I am looking for a job myself. Since you are already in Australia, you shouldn't have a problem looking for a job. Since I am not in Australia yet, I need this contact. Good luck on your search


----------



## martin101 (Feb 15, 2011)

foreva said:


> Hello Martin - i am not sure what is happening either - shortly after your email David nearly cut his arm off - got it tangled with the rubbish bins - its pretty bad - lots of stiches etc - so anyways he has been out of commission for awhile. I guess they have been busy and especially with Dave out of the picture for awhile things get hectic.
> I am due into work on Monday so i will let Dave & Marcie know to get in touch with you. Did you by any chance send a resume in - if you havent - then i would send one as soon as you can. Sometimes i feel if you have something infront of you - one seems to act on it. With Dave feeling very sore and with running of the business - i am sure you have been put on the back burner so to speak. Kind Regards Eva


 .....Hope David recovers soon


----------

